# State sanctioned Buzzard control next??



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Natural England considering licence application to trap & shoot native buzzards to protect millions of non native pheasants bred to be shot for 'sport'. FFS!

Natural England aiding and abetting Gamekeepers once again: More Buzzards to be shot under licence « Raptor Politics

,


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

What are NE playing at? I said a few times in the robin nest thread - they won't stop at removing a few nests, it will spiral until nothing is safe and protected any more. Absolutely sickening.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Phoenix24 said:


> What are NE playing at? I said a few times in the robin nest thread - they won't stop at removing a few nests, it will spiral until nothing is safe and protected any more. Absolutely sickening.


They haven't sanctioned these licences as yet, but last year, for the first time, they granted licences to a chicken farmer & a pheasant shoot, so it doesn't bode well. Lets just hope theres a huge outcry to stop this madness!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

There was a huge outcry about the badger cull, but that still went ahead. What is the country coming to? Protection for wildlife seems to slowly be eroded away. And on the flip side, the real problems such as invasive, non-native species (himalyan balsam, japanese knotweed, and grey squirrels all spring to mind, but there's others) I don't think enough is being done to address the impact they are having and measures to control them. Spanish bluebells (hybridising with English bluebells and depleting the E.B's gene pool - spread by horticulture), American mink (release from fur farms, devastating water vole population), Asian hornets (are on the way, terrifying thought), the beetles that kill horse chestnuts (not to mention the chestnuts aren't native, but they aren't exactly invasive), signal crayfish (carry disease that kills native crayfish). The list goes on an on, but no... lets go shoot buzzards and cull badgers, and kill baby robins, wagtails and starlings...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Phoenix24 said:


> There was a huge outcry about the badger cull, but that still went ahead. What is the country coming to? Protection for wildlife seems to slowly be eroded away. And on the flip side, the real problems such as invasive, non-native species (himalyan balsam, japanese knotweed, and grey squirrels all spring to mind, but there's others) I don't think enough is being done to address the impact they are having and measures to control them. Spanish bluebells (hybridising with English bluebells and depleting the E.B's gene pool - spread by horticulture), American mink (release from fur farms, devastating water vole population), Asian hornets (are on the way, terrifying thought), the beetles that kill horse chestnuts (not to mention the chestnuts aren't native, but they aren't exactly invasive), signal crayfish (carry disease that kills native crayfish). The list goes on an on, but no... lets go shoot buzzards and cull badgers, and kill baby robins, wagtails and starlings...


Quite! they certainly don't care about nature or the democratic will of the electorate & they arrogantly ignore scientific studies, but then we do have a Countryside Alliance government so killing is an obsession! This very topic is about protecting invasive species. Quite shocking they would even consider killing a protected native species to do so.

The annual release of 35/50 MILLION alien gamebirds into the environment, makes the pheasant the commonest bird in Britain & isn't even a native one! The impact all these omnivorous birds is having on our native flora & fauna must be immense. Its known pheasants are one of the greatest threats to our threatened reptiles and amphibians. So will this corrupt Natural England pander to special interest groups once again? or will they reject the application and put wildlife first - for once!

.

.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

why am I not surprised at this? and tell me, pheasant shooters will be able to pay to shoot buzzards legally?

I have 3 buzzards living in my woods at the back of my house. I have 3 acres of woodland that the local pheasant farmer raises his birds in.....buzzards flying above where the pheasant are being raised.

Maybe we should abandon all cars within a 20 mile radius of pheasant farms cos at most times of year there are plenty dead pheasant that have been hit by cars all over the road....or would that be a silly idea ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*God all this wanting to kill this that and the other makes me sick. Buzzards are such beautiful birds. When we go to Wales we spend half of our time watching these stunning creatures.
I hope the licenses are not granted, but i won't hold my breath. A few back handers have probably helped.*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> They haven't sanctioned these licences as yet, but last year, for the first time, they granted licences to a chicken farmer & a pheasant shoot, so it doesn't bode well. Lets just hope theres a huge outcry to stop this madness!


They didn't issue a license to the gamekeeper to shoot the birds though 

He applied for this & it was rejected. Instead they did grant approval for 4 nests to be removed in a certain timescale to ensure there was no eggs laid .....

This is an extract from the NE website ......

'In certain isolated cases however, buzzards - like any predatory species - can cause serious problems. In this particular case, the applicant - a small scale gamekeeper  has sustained increased levels of predation by buzzards over a period of several years. *Natural England has provided advice on a wide range of non-lethal methods and deterrents over the years - including scaring, diversionary feeding and habitat improvements - but despite their consistent application, buzzard predation has continued.*

Given these circumstances, the licence applicant submitted an application to carry out lethal control (shooting) and nest destruction. *Rigorous assessment of the application against the criteria set out in Defras policy guidance concluded that the damage being caused was not serious enough to licence lethal control, but did meet the criteria for the less severe option of nest destruction*. Government policy stipulates that licences should not unreasonably be withheld where the criteria are met and the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 (as amended) allows action to be taken against protected species to protect livestock (which includes any animal kept for the provision or improvement of shooting). *A restricted licence authorising the removal of a total of four buzzard nests was issued on that basis with the licence operating over a strictly defined timescale to reduce the risk of eggs being present. A total of four nests were removed and no further control activity has been authorised*.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> Its known pheasants are one of the greatest threats to our threatened reptiles and amphibians. So will this corrupt Natural England pander to special interest groups once again? or will they reject the application and put wildlife first - for once!
> .


Watching springwatch last night and it was mentioned that pheasants will kill and eat moorhen chicks too.

Saw a pheasant get hit by a car last week - it's now in my friends freezer waiting to be cooked. Hope Natural England doesn't grant licences for me to be shot or my 'nest' destroyed, because I won't be impressed.

I just hope that wherever the buzzards are removed they have a plague of rabbits as a result. And there probably won't be any foxes to pick up the slack either.

Damn countryside alliance and their warped views of what the 'countryside' should be.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.shootingfacts.co.uk/pdf/pacec_glossy1.pdf

"The report reveals, for the first time, the true scale of
resources - financial and manpower - which shooting invests
in *conservation.* It dwarfs the contribution of almost any other sector."

"Sporting shooting could not exist *without conservation* because, if there was no conservation, there would be
nothing to shoot".


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> They didn't issue a license to the gamekeeper to shoot the birds though
> 
> He applied for this & it was rejected. Instead they did grant approval for 4 nests to be removed in a certain timescale to ensure there was no eggs laid .....
> 
> ...


I know they didn't issue licences to shoot buzzards last year, I did a thread all about it lol > http://www.petforums.co.uk/pet-news/308245-outrageous-ne-secretly-licences-buzzard.html

On that thread is a link to one of the actual licences, which states this *To destroy eggs and nests Common Buzzard Buteo buteo Two nests, and the eggs contained within those nests 
*

Never believe a word Natural England say, if you have been following the badger cull you will know, just like Defra, NE are duplicitous liars!



Phoenix24 said:


> Watching springwatch last night and it was mentioned that pheasants will kill and eat moorhen chicks too.
> 
> Saw a pheasant get hit by a car last week - it's now in my friends freezer waiting to be cooked. Hope Natural England doesn't grant licences for me to be shot or my 'nest' destroyed, because I won't be impressed.
> 
> ...


Anyone who persecutes predators deserves to be plagued by rabbits AND rats! lol The Countryside Alliance are poison. I think Paul Flynn MP described them perfectly when he called them the Apostles of cruelty.



lilythepink said:


> why am I not surprised at this? and tell me, pheasant shooters will be able to pay to shoot buzzards legally?
> 
> I have 3 buzzards living in my woods at the back of my house. I have 3 acres of woodland that the local pheasant farmer raises his birds in.....buzzards flying above where the pheasant are being raised.
> 
> Maybe we should abandon all cars within a 20 mile radius of pheasant farms cos at most times of year there are plenty dead pheasant that have been hit by cars all over the road....or would that be a silly idea ?


What a privilege to have buzzards living in your woodland Studies have proved buzzards account for only a tiny percentage of pheasant losses, as you say roads are littered with pheasant carcasses, perhaps they should contain the birds if they're so keen to minimize losses.



JANICE199 said:


> *God all this wanting to kill this that and the other makes me sick. Buzzards are such beautiful birds. When we go to Wales we spend half of our time watching these stunning creatures.
> I hope the licenses are not granted, but i won't hold my breath. A few back handers have probably helped.*


They are one of my favourite birds Janice. How anyone could wish them harm is beyond me - very sick individuals!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I think human intrusion with their dirty ways and destructive animals are what needs restricting

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/pdf/FCRP020.pdf/$FILE/FCRP020.pdf

Wildlife Extra News - 55 million birds killed by cats in the UK every year

Four-legged friend or foe? Dog walking displaces native birds from natural areas

Hands Off Our Land - Telegraph

But don't worry, just blame the people who have been looking after the land for generations.


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

rona said:


> http://www.shootingfacts.co.uk/pdf/pacec_glossy1.pdf
> 
> "The report reveals, for the first time, the true scale of
> resources  financial and manpower  which shooting invests
> ...


Well that settles it then 

Am I going to argue that the industry does not contribute to conservation? No, it does though frankly that's the least it can do for nearly wiping out multiple raptor species from this country not too long ago. The question is can we do this better without releasing thousands of non native birds, often factory farmed, into the countryside to be shot out of the sky for some people's strange idea of fun? I personally think we can.

The Dutch banned breeding and releasing game birds for sporting purposes years ago along with a ban on predator control for the same reason. Has their countryside fallen apart and all their fauna and flora gone extinct? 20 national parks and hundreds of nature reserves say it hasn't.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

[/B]

Never believe a word Natural England say, if you have been following the badger cull you will know, just like Defra, NE are duplicitous liars!

It is a privilege to have them so close. I think they did swipe a couple of chicks that were running with their mother....but that wouldn't have happened if the hen and chicks had been confined til the chicks were old enough to either get out of the way or too big for the buzzards.

Just because buzzards are predators, doesn't mean they have an easy life....I have seen plenty times where crows gang up on them and chase them off over and over...crows can be relentless when they have babies in their nests.

Anyone who persecutes predators deserves to be plagued by rabbits AND rats! lol The Countryside Alliance are poison. I think Paul Flynn MP described them perfectly when he called them the Apostles of cruelty.

What a privilege to have buzzards living in your woodland Studies have proved buzzards account for only a tiny percentage of pheasant losses, as you say roads are littered with pheasant carcasses, perhaps they should contain the birds if they're so keen to minimize losses.

Probably the reason they live in the woods is cos the pheasant farmer has his birds there....without my consent, he just thinks I don't know about them.

My freezer always has a couple of pheasant in that we pick up from the road, dogs love them, feathers and all.And...big bug bear here too....surprising how much damage is done to your car when you hit one of them...and usually there is no time to stop cos they jump out of hedges as you are driving.

I found a dead buzzard trapped in some barbed wire fencing.....so sad...and there is often the odd one dead on the road too....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have nothing intelligent to add, just.......... Why kill such a beautiful, native bird of prey, to raise and then shoot a non-native species? 
It just makes no sense, and it is so sad


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazing how 3000 people can be now blamed for all that befalls wildlife


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

rona said:


> Amazing how 3000 people can be now blamed for all that befalls wildlife


 Nobody is doing that. The application for the licence under discussion has been made for one reason - to protect pheasant poults. Who would you have people blame for this particular controversy?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> I think human intrusion with their dirty ways and destructive animals are what needs restricting
> 
> http://www.forestry.gov.uk/pdf/FCRP020.pdf/$FILE/FCRP020.pdf
> 
> ...





rona said:


> Amazing how 3000 people can be now blamed for all that befalls wildlife


More Strawman arguments Has anyone denied there aren't other impacts on our wildlife?  I certainly haven't - This is about legalising raptor persecution, nothing you posted justifies that!

'looking after the land'? looking out for their vested interests more like. These people have all but wiped out our hen harrier. Golden eagle, peregrine, goshawk all disappearing from gamebird shoots, yes they're doing a fine job!.

Anyway raptor persecution aside. Didn't you say you were opposed to the use of barbaric snares? and to keeping wild animals in captivity? Or is it only when the shooting industry isn't involved?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lennythecloud said:


> Well that settles it then
> 
> Am I going to argue that the industry does not contribute to conservation? No, it does though frankly that's the least it can do for nearly wiping out multiple raptor species from this country not too long ago. The question is can we do this better without releasing thousands of non native birds, often factory farmed, into the countryside to be shot out of the sky for some people's strange idea of fun? I personally think we can.
> 
> The Dutch banned breeding and releasing game birds for sporting purposes years ago along with a ban on predator control for the same reason. Has their countryside fallen apart and all their fauna and flora gone extinct? 20 national parks and hundreds of nature reserves say it hasn't.


But still 30000 gun licenses are issued every year


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> [/B]
> 
> Never believe a word Natural England say, if you have been following the badger cull you will know, just like Defra, NE are duplicitous liars!
> 
> ...


Cheeky farmer You're too good natured Lily

Waste not want not with the road kill pheasants lol - I wish I had the stomach to collect road kill for my dogs, I'm too much of a squeamish wimp im afraid :blushing:

Aw poor buzzard, I really hope it didn't suffer


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

rona said:


> But still 30000 gun licenses are issued every year


I have no idea what your point is. For a start you can't even pretend that every gun owner goes out on driven pheasant shoots.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> But still 30000 gun licenses are issued every year


Mark Avery has just done a new e-petition to Ban driven Grouse shoots to save the Hen Harrier. They are almost extinct in England all because of persecution by grouse shoots Rona

Ban driven grouse shooting - e-petitions

Ban driven grouse shooting

Responsible department: Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs

Intensive management of upland areas for the sport of grouse shooting has led to the near-extinction of the protected Hen Harrier in England, as well as increased risk of flooding, discolouration of drinking water, degradation of peatbogs and impacts on other wildlife.

Grouse shooting interests have persecuted the Hen Harrier to such an extent that, despite full legal protection for the last 60 years, it is almost extinct as a breeding species in England (2 pairs nested in 2013) despite there being habitat available for 300+ pairs. The investigation of wildlife crimes against such protected species is time-consuming, difficult to prosecute, and ties up valuable police resources.

Grouse shooters have failed to put their own house in order, despite decades of discussion, and government has proved incapable of influencing this powerful lobby group.

The time has now come for the public to call Enough! and require the next government to ban driven grouse shooting in England.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lennythecloud said:


> I have no idea what your point is. For a start you can't even pretend that every gun owner goes out on driven pheasant shoots.


They have to apply every year and can only shoot 
Hare 
Mallard 
Pheasant
Pigeon 
Rabbit,

Not every gun owner in this country shoots pheasant either


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

rona said:


> They have to apply every year and can only shoot
> Hare
> Mallard
> Pheasant
> ...


I still have no idea what your point is.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lennythecloud said:


> I still have no idea what your point is.


nor do i


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How about gassing Geese in that utopia?

DutchNews.nl - Some 500,000 geese need to be culled

They aren't even going to be able to eat them


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh wow, what a country to hold in high esteem

The Netherlands in top 10 animal cruelty

I'm learning loads :thumbsup:


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

rona said:


> How about gassing Geese in that utopia?
> 
> DutchNews.nl - Some 500,000 geese need to be culled
> 
> They aren't even going to be able to eat them


You're being pretty ridiculous. My point was clearly that the Netherlands have banned game bird release and predator control for game protection and they still have fully functioning ecosystems. There are multiple other countries that do not have the game bird industry we do but still manage to preserve their wild places.

Culling a non native species to protect aircraft and cropland has very little to do with that (but was incidentally an extremely controversial decision in that country). The Netherlands was never described as a utopia by anyone but yourself, it was merely an example of an alternative system.


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

rona said:


> Oh wow, what a country to hold in high esteem
> 
> The Netherlands in top 10 animal cruelty
> 
> I'm learning loads :thumbsup:


Do you know what people who have absolutely no decent point left to make do? They do this. They divert and they dive around what the actual issue is.

The dutch could beat all their cattle, dogs and children to death with rusty spades and the argument would still stand. They do not release thousands of pheasants into their countryside and their countryside still thrives. That's it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Personally I think I'm making very good points but hey hoe


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Again my own personal opinion.
It would be a travesty if these licenses were issued* just* to protect pheasants.

I do however think that buzzards and other birds of prey should not be protected at the expense of other native wildlife. This coming from a person that can regularly go out and see 4-6 buzzards in the air at any one time.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> Personally I think I'm making very good points but hey hoe


Shooters speak out against Raptor Persecution. Shooters with principles, they refuse to be apologists for their industry, huge respect to them!

Shooters speak out against raptor persecution | Raptor Persecution Scotland

_ There have been very few examples of people within the shooting industry turning against the raptor killers. Oh sure, the representative game-shooting organisations will often trot out a statement or two following the latest atrocity to have been uncovered on land managed for game-shooting, but we rarely believe their sincerity. Why? Because their statements of 'condemnation' are often accompanied by outlandish claims such as the poisoned eagle carcass had been 'planted' [by anti-shooting campaigners], or the shot red kite must have been shot miles away and it just happened to fly to a grouse moor and die there.

In addition to such claims, there are quite a number of estates that are notorious for the frequency with which illegally-killed raptors are discovered, and yet these estates are not blacklisted by the industry. The representative organisations point to a lack of criminal convictions as a defence for not blacklisting, when we all know, and they know, too, how difficult it is to secure a conviction in this particular arena of crime. That excuse might be convincing for a single incident, but when those persecution incidents keep occurring, time and time again, year after year, sometimes decade after decade, on the same estates, then the excuse simply becomes ridiculous. Some of the estates do actually have convictions against their staff, and yet still they're not shunned by the game-shooting community. That's really quite telling.

How refreshing then, to see some recent examples of individual people from within the shooting industry standing up and speaking out against raptor crime.

We blogged about one such incident earlier in the week - where a Facebook user was reported to the police by a community of individual shooters after he posted information suggesting he had killed a sparrowhawk that was 'stalking' his friend's racing pigeons - see here.

Now there are two more examples. This time, individual shooters writing letters to the Shooting Times to condemn the continuing persecution of raptors on driven grouse moors. The last paragraph of the first letter sums it up for us:

*"To those who are worried about their sport being further regulated, my suggestion is not to look to the RSPB, SSPCA and RSPCA or the more extreme animal rights groups. Look to the heather-clad glens of Angus or the Yorkshire Moors. The people responsible for your sport being banned are there".*

The two letters can be read below - thanks to Ronnie Graham for sending us the details:

Ronnie Graham's letter: Shooting Times (R. Graham letter)

G. Porter's letter in response: Shooting Times (G. Porter reply)

_



rona said:


> Again my own personal opinion.
> It would be a travesty if these licenses were issued* just* to protect pheasants.
> 
> I do however think that buzzards and other birds of prey should not be protected at the expense of other native wildlife. This coming from a person that can regularly go out and see 4-6 buzzards in the air at any one time.


Buzzards & other raptors are not being protected at the expense of native species 

It is a fallacy that the buzzard population (& other predator species ) will grow out of control. Buzzards are highly territorial so this along with abundance of prey control the population, if numbers of their prey species fall, so do they. Basically the population is self regulating. There has been tons of research done on this, if you did your homework instead of believing pro shoot ideology you would know this. The buzzard population is just recovering after centuries of persecution Rona.

Secondly, they HAD to be protected because these landowners you talk so highly had all but wiped them out!

You don't think raptors should be protected at the expense of native wildlife, yet you don't seem to be concerned about the impact the release of 35/50 MILLION NON NATIVE gamebirds is having on wildlife funny that...

.

,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great news!! NE have actually made the right decision for once, they have rejected the bloodjunkies licence application! I'm so relieved..


Licence to kill buzzards to protect pheasants has been refused
5 June 2014

The League Against Cruel Sports has welcomed this afternoons announcement that the licence application to cage trap and shoot ten common buzzard has been turned down by Natural England.

The Governments Conservation agency had received the application on 23 April 2014 to trap and kill ten of the protected birds in the vicinity of a site which is said to have experienced loss to pheasant poults in recent years.

In a statement, the Governments conservation agency said: The application had been made by the operator of a pheasant rearing and shooting business on the site and is supported by the National Gamekeepers Organisation. After careful consideration, Natural England has concluded that the application does not meet the criteria that would permit lethal control to be licensed.

40 million game birds are released into the countryside every year to be shot for sport. Only a very small proportion of birds will ever be killed by predators. Many die through starvation and through road traffic collisions.

Joe Duckworth CEO, League Against Cruel Sports commented: We are pleased to see that sense has prevailed with the application for this licence rejected. Buzzards are protected birds of prey, with a recovering population having experienced years of illegal persecution.

It would have been scandalous if permission was granted to kill a legally protected species in order to help boost the profits of the cruel game bird shooting industry.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*That's the best news i've heard for a while.:thumbsup:*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done the state


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> Well done the state


Credit where credits due:thumbsup:

Now please god, they get their act together on the badger cull, nest destruction, bio offsetting etc etc


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

rona said:


> Again my own personal opinion.
> It would be a travesty if these licenses were issued* just* to protect pheasants.
> 
> I do however think that buzzards and other birds of prey should not be protected at the expense of other native wildlife. This coming from a person that can regularly go out and see 4-6 buzzards in the air at any one time.


Errr hello, buzzards and other raptors are *native* - why should they be excluded from protection? You should be celebrating seeing 4-6 buzzards out at once - a healthy population. I for one was so excited when we had out first breeding pair of buzzard where I live for over 30 years. Now, 14 years later, I am regularly treated to buzzard soaring over my house. What a loss that would be if they were killed.

Have you never heard of the food chain, Rona? That is nature. Predators are part of the ecosystem, and without them the world would be over run with other creatures lower down the food chain, - which is not without consequences!!

Buzzards in particular do no just take pheasants - their prey of choice is typically rabbits (another NON native species that is out of control), would you prefer we protect rabbits over buzzards too? Oh, I forgot, we already seemingly favour the rabbits over foxes  And lets not forget other raptor pest controllers - owls and kestrels which take rats and mice, peregrines which take feral pigeons - should we favour rats mice and feral pigeons in favour of those too...?

Noushka, i'm so glad to hear the madness of NE has been stopped, for now. Any news on the other travesty of their poor decision making (the nest removal issue)?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank goodness!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Phoenix24 said:


> Errr hello, buzzards and other raptors are *native* - why should they be excluded from protection? You should be celebrating seeing 4-6 buzzards out at once - a healthy population. I for one was so excited when we had out first breeding pair of buzzard where I live for over 30 years. Now, 14 years later, I am regularly treated to buzzard soaring over my house. What a loss that would be if they were killed.
> 
> Have you never heard of the food chain, Rona? That is nature. Predators are part of the ecosystem, and without them the world would be over run with other creatures lower down the food chain, - which is not without consequences!!
> 
> ...


I'm well aware that buzzards are native. I think you are on a different wave length to me :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> I'm well aware that buzzards are native. I think you are on a different wave length to me :lol:


Completely different wave lenghs! lol Phoenix clearly has a grasp on ecology & puts nature before industry.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

> > * Phoenix24; *Errr hello, buzzards and other raptors are *native* - why should they be excluded from protection? You should be celebrating seeing 4-6 buzzards out at once - a healthy population. I for one was so excited when we had out first breeding pair of buzzard where I live for over 30 years. Now, 14 years later, I am regularly treated to buzzard soaring over my house. What a loss that would be if they were killed.
> >
> > Have you never heard of the food chain, Rona? That is nature. Predators are part of the ecosystem, and without them the world would be over run with other creatures lower down the food chain, - which is not without consequences!!
> >
> ...


----------

